# Bracons pregnant!



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 6, 2007)

:grumpy:Im so angry, it all happened when I was away. Were not 100% sure but apparently they were with eachother for over 6 hours on one occasion. Thank god shes about 6months now and all this didnt happen when she was younger.. but its still bad. I did warn my brother beforeI went away butlike I keep saying, my family never listin to me.

So someone please help, I have no idea what to do!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 6, 2007)

Isn't this the 2nd time this has happened? I feel sooooo bad for you a nd Bracon!!! You really need to have a serious talk with your family about putting 2 rabbits together with out the owner's (or your) permisson!!!

Hmmm what I'd do is keep a close eye on Bracon. Warren still might be too young. If she's not going to have babies take her to the vet pronto and get her spayed!! Or get Warren nutered.

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you have every right to be angry!!!!!:X


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 6, 2007)

yep this is the 2nd time, wouldnt you think thst someone would have lisind 2me by now? Warrens already got a date for his op the end of next month


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm very disapointed to hear this, are you sure she is pregnant?

Hopefully someone comes along with more knowledge soon.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm moving this to the rabbitry section for you - here is a link you'll want to check out - its pinned at the top of the rabbitry forum...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5541&forum_id=8

Peg


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2007)

So from what I gather (going through your posts) they were together on July 10, July 20, and then this past time was when, August 4-5?

As far as you know, she could be pregnant from any of these encounters, correct? 

I guess what you have to do is keep them separate-like so their cages arent touching or anything. You need to monitor her very carefully. She could give birth starting tomorrow (August 7) through around September 7. 

Shes very young and so is he so theres the possibility that it didnt take, but its unlikely. Monitor her and watch for pulling hair, building a nest.

As for your family, you really need to have a talk with them. Plently of people have lost their pets from accidental breedings. I'd get a padlock for their cages and have themwith twodifferent sitters if you ever have to go out of town again.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear this. How far along would she be?

In all honesty, I think if I were you I'd have her spayed, NOW. I know a lot of people don't agree with it, they say it's abortion etc etc, but the overpopulation of rabbits is so enormous in the UK, even if you do find all the babies homes that's taking a place of a shelter rabbit, that could be PTS if it can't find a home. Though a lot of vets won't spay them if they are pregnant I think, and I wouldn't do it unless it happened in the last few days. :?

And that's if Bracon makes it through the pregnancy, NDs can havea lot of problems with the birth. Have you the money to pay for emergency medical treatment if there are complications? 

People may say I'm one to talk, what with my Berri having a litter, but that was accidental, and then I didn't know so much about rabbits - didn't really know they could be spayed successfully, wasn'taware of the problems. And I do think her having them contributed to her getting ill and passing away, so as much as I love Pebble and Ebony, I regret it.


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> People may say I'm one to talk, what with my Berri having a litter, but that was accidental, and then I didn't know so much about rabbits - didn't really know they could be spayed successfully, wasn'taware of the problems. And I do think her having them contributed to her getting ill and passing away, so as much as I love Pebble and Ebony, I regret it.


I think it makes you more qualified to speak on the matter, Michaela  You've been there and seen how stressful and difficult it is for someone inexperienced with breeding. And you've seen members lose their bunnies due to birthing complications.

I agree, get her spayed asap.


----------



## polly (Aug 6, 2007)

I have just had Pheobe spayed as the people who have bought her wanted her bonded to cookie their other bun she is 4 1/2 months and are easily done at this age. I agree and would get her spayed, nethies can have quite hard labours esp. 1st time and it is not unusual for the first litter to be born dead (sorry if that sounds harsh just my experience) Especially if she is not very big, its quite traumatic for the person as well as the bunny.

Good luck in whatever you decide, if you need help we are all here for you


----------



## naturestee (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd just like to put my vote in for spaying Bracon too. There is too much to worry about between the potential for birthing complications (may be dangerous to her) and finding good, responsible homes for the babies. Polly definately knows what she is talking about as she breeds Nethies.

She's at a good age to be spayed right now- most vets prefer them at 6 months or so.

I forget, but were you having troubles convincing your family that it is safe to get Bracon spayed? Spaying is very safe if done by a rabbit-savvy vet. It used to be dangerous but that was years ago and vets know much more now. It's also a good idea because it prevents uterine cancer, which is very common. Maybe you could print off some info from the Library to convince your parents.


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2007)

OH no! 

I agree, I would get her spayed ASAP. Isn't Warren bigger than Bracon? I remember you saying when he was only 7 weeks he was already bigger than Bracon.. that can become a very serious problem. 

If it were me, I would be phoning the vet very soon to get her checked out and to book an appointment to get spayed.


----------



## polly (Aug 7, 2007)

I was thinking Bracon if your mum and dad are being funny about it then it might be worth mentioning that, an emergency c-section if there was a problem would be a lot more than a routine spay.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 7, 2007)

Omg Bracon I am so sorry this has happened!

Why on earth do your parents just ignore you with these sort of important matters? 

Well I agree with the spay- definately. It's technically abortion- but, yes, there are many many unwanted litters and you don't want to add to that, and you havn't aquired homes for them all yet, but the thing is, your parents won't let you spay Bracon will they?

Maybe now that they see this is their fault they might let you, which is actually quite good becuase you wanted her spayed anyway. Although do you really see them changing their mind about the spaying debate?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree spay her NOW!!! It may save her life!!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > People may say I'm one to talk, what with my Berri having a litter, but that was accidental, and then I didn't know so much about rabbits - didn't really know they could be spayed successfully, wasn'taware of the problems. And I do think her having them contributed to her getting ill and passing away, so as much as I love Pebble and Ebony, I regret it.
> ...



Thank you Haley :hug2:

Any news on what you're going to do Hannah?


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 8, 2007)

According to your blog and other comments as Bracon was growing up, she is a few days shy of being 4.5 months old. Still very young, but hopefully just old enough to survive motherhood and giving birth, and then raising the babies.

What will you do with the babies? I bet they will be very pretty.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 8, 2007)

ok my parents have agreed that she can get spayed but only after she has the litter. If they survived I have lots of people who have all offered to take a rabbit, who are all good people and Im 100% sure that they'll all go to good homes. Id also love to keep a female with bracon, would that be a good idea?


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with Bracon... I pray all goes well.... 

Becky


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 8, 2007)

I have herd of bonding a daughter with the doe, and I think it would be a great idea, but you might have a problem with Warren... (If you're bonding a trio that is) But I don't really know... :?

I hope everything goes well! 



Shay


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking, but do you have a vet who is capable of caring for Bracon should she have problems giving birth? Make sure you have someone lined up just in case (this would be a must if I ever decided to breed, especially dwarf breeds), and bring Bracon in for a health check beforehand.


----------



## polly (Aug 8, 2007)

Well with her being that young and it being her first litter i wouldn't expect to much from her when Tracy had 7 nethies in a litter that was an amazing size litter, mine range from 1 to 4 but not all survive normally due to the dwarfing gene i suppose, and 1st litters tend to be smaller from what people have told me.

You can kepp mother and daughter together if they get on well enough, but sometimes mum gets fed up with them it depends on the doe i suppose.

I would pay close attention to her when she is due to go into labour if she is straining for along time then it can be a sign of a stuck kit and sometimes the kits can be quite big for the mum, as in if she just has 1 or 2 babies they will be a lot bigger than 3 or 4, 

Do you have an idea on how many days pregnant she is? You need to count 31 days after to get the due date, expect her to make a nest before, if it is her first time (and i have a couple that do this) they can start making there nest quite early as in the 2nd week of pregnancy and i have seen 1 of my does pull some fur then too but usually they just start moving hay about and getting an idea of a nest, and then build it properly the week they are due.

Don't forget to give her some banana the week she is due to boost her potassium levels and 1/2 a rennie's for the 3 days before kindling for hercalcium levels, also might be worth giving her some raspberry leaves.

Don't stress out if she doesn't eat very much or anything a day or two before she is due, they tend to do this, sometimes they will just munch some hay and i always give my pregnant does the Burgess super forage as they seem to prefer this.

Just some tips to get you started lol PM me if you need me but there are a lot of folk on here with more knowledge than me

Edit to add: does can go anywher up to 35 days i have only had this happen once,


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

I also wanted to add: 

I know its still very early, but be sure to have some cages lined up for the bunnies as they approach the 6-8 week mark and are separated from mom. You should probably have at least one pen for the girls and one for the boys. Its good to have this stuff ready before you really need it, so you dont have any more accidental litters.

We had one member earlier this year whose doe had (accidental) babies, then she didnt separate the boys in time and she couldnt keep them all separate for some reason- within a few months she had like 30 bunnies and nowhere to house them all- so the problem kept getting worse with does getting pregnant. It was insane.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope it all goes well then. I'm praying little Bracon will come through this ok. ray:

I kept Pebble and Ebony with Berri afterwards, never had a single problem but it won't always work like that.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 9, 2007)

When would she be due?


----------



## Celestial Wind (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to here about this, Why can't people follow directions :tears2:

I am sure Bracon will be just fine just keep a close eye on her, Have you palpatated her to see if you feel anything?


----------



## Ivory (Aug 11, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> In all honesty, I think if I were you I'd have her spayed, NOW. I know a lot of people don't agree with it, they say it's abortion etc etc,



Wow, people have a problem with performing abortions on animals that get pregnant on accident? That makes no sense...

But I am in agreement with everyone. I would get her spayed. It will save everyone a whole lot of trouble.

Hope that all is well!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 11, 2007)

Well to be honest, some people have abortions when they have 'accidents' and I still don't agree with it Lol. But I do understand when a doe's (or well woman's) health is in danger. I hope she'll be ok Keep us updated!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2007)

*I am one that usually says nothing but it is something I am against. I feel very strongly about it. I do believe it is a choice a person makes.*

*Erik wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > In all honesty, I think if I were you I'd have her spayed, NOW. I know a lot of people don't agree with it, they say it's abortion etc etc,
> ...


----------



## Celestial Wind (Aug 11, 2007)

I belive that if a animal is in danger of passing due to a accidental breeding (being to young or something else)and the plan was to get the pet altered AND if it not to far along in thepregnacythen yes I belive that aborting is the right thing to do......... But would not do it if the pregnacy is almost 1/2 or full term. I guess it all just depends on the situation.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't want to scare Bracon or make this worse - but my concern is that complications can happen so that even if Bracon is spayed at the last moment - it could be too late. It might not happen - odds are good it won't.

But I know of three breeders (lionhead - which are usually very easy to breed) who have lost rabbits this year....all 3 were "planned" breedings - but the doe had problems and when rushed to the vet to be saved....it was too late. One gal spent like $600 only to be told that the kindest thing was to put the doe to sleep as there was no way she was going to make it and she would suffer (her uterus had ruptured or something like that).

The odds are against stuff like this happening - I'm not saying it WILL happen.

But things like that just tear my heart up......and all 3 breeders were experienced breeders who took action at the first sign of trouble....but it just didn't work out well.

Peg


----------



## Ivory (Aug 14, 2007)

My point was that if she is spayed before she goes into labor, her chances of having problems with the pregnancy don't exist. Particularly if it's done in the beginning/middle of the pregnancy, but even up until the 28th day, before she goes into labor, she will likely not have any problems. She won't *have* to have a C-section or emergency surgery if she's spayed.

I can't tell someone that they should do something, but if it were my rabbit, I would have her spayed, the sooner the better. The issue of rehoming the kittens, the post-pregnancy issues, all that, just don't seem worth it to me unless someone wants it (i.e. breeders who want to breed, not accidental pregnancies).

Even so the chances of her having problems with pregnancy are pretty low- rabbits can pop 'em out pretty well, (I realize that everyone here probably knows this already as many of you are breeders!)


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 14, 2007)

I had heard that spaying a doe late in pregnancy is risky for the doe. I think it was Treasured Friend that told me that? I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Ivory (Aug 14, 2007)

It's better for the spay to be done as early as possible, but late-term spaying isn't what I would call "dangerous". It's not really any riskier for a rabbit to have a spay far into the pregnancy than it is for a dog or a cat to, but there _is_ more of a risk of death than with an spay in the early-term, or even just a regular spay. The reason why is because when you do it later-term, the doe is losing more blood, more body mass, and more fluids than if she were to do it early on. It does require supervision by the vet, particularly right after the surgery. The recovery is a bit harder on her than if it were earlier

Which is why it's generally advised to get it done early-term or mid-term, within two weeks.


----------



## ec (Aug 14, 2007)

Bracon, I saw your other thread re. babies and am hoping you will re-think this - and call a vet now. I would hate to see anything happen to your girl, and/or potential kits.

Am not saying any of this to make you feel badly, or to frighten you. I can see why you'd feel very torn... the thing is, lots of people _say_ they'like to have a bunny, but very few of those people are going to want to follow through with proper care and feeding, especially when:

1. the babies' hormones start kicking in

2. they realize just how much work a rabbit can be.

3. they breed "for fun" or "just to see what happens" or because they think having babies would be "cute."

You might want to take a look at these articles, too:

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/scary.html

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/spay.html


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done a million for finding homes for the unborn babies- that's one big thing out of the way!! 
Just a point, you say you cannot bring yourself to spay her while she's pregnant, but are going to spay her afterwards, so is it because you don't want to essentially 'abort' the kittens? In my opinion, I would just be focusing completely and utterly on Bracon, and if spaying her while pregnant, so the kittens are lost, is the best plan of action for your Bracon, then I would take it.
I don't know much about breeding or anything, but it seems to me that spaying her now would be the best thing you can do for her.

I understand completely that many many rabbits are completely fine during pregnancy, and it is only a few that have problems and may pass away during or after it, but you do not want to be one of the few, and if there is a chance to stop that then I think you should seriously consider taking it.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2007)

Since Bracon has already stated that she can not spay her doe until after the babies are born and weaned.....I think if we continue to talk about spaying this doe - it is like beating a dead horse. We've already given advice...but it won't be taken.

Perhaps we can turn our efforts instead towards sending good thoughts and prayers Bracon's way and being prepared to help w/ suggestions in case of stuck kits or birthing issues.

I hope everything goes well for you - I tried to research some information a bit ago on breeding and Netherland Dwarfs to find out what the statistics are for live births, etc. It seems to me like I was told that usually the first litter has issues and is born dead or whatever (when I bought my two Nethies two years ago). However, i don't remember for sure. I just remember that the breeder was showing me a doe that had a successful first litter and said she'd "always" live there as she'd earned her keep because most first time mamas lose the litter. But I'm going by memory here and that can be spotty....know what I mean?

Bracon, if you haven't done so - I suggest you read this thread which is sticked at the top of this forum on birth and weaning:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5541&forum_id=8

Good luck. Please do keep us updated on Bracon and if she has any kits, etc.

Peg


----------



## polly (Aug 15, 2007)

Peg your are right so far i have had 9 does that when mated for the first time only 1 had a full live first litter (Miffy) and she is a BIG doe,

i have had 1 have one baby then end up getting an emergency spay and c- section after twice trying the drugs to push the labour on, (there were 3 more dead kits inside her) 

and 1 with a stuck kit and emergency c-section and spay. 

The rest passsed the litters but they were all dead. So i have never had any luck really until Miffy (her babies are the blue and black selfs in my blog)

so out of 9 does i had 1 alive litter and 1 with 1 live baby but that was a nightmare because we had to try and get it to suckle and Boo was still out of it. It took the best part of a week to get Boo to accept it and a lot of no sleep!!! 

If Bracon is on the small size or is only just hitting 6 months there is a good chance they will be dead. If she is big there is a chance that they might live, Though i will say i left Miffy till she was 8 1/2 months before mating her for the first time.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 15, 2007)

> Since Bracon has already stated that she can not spay her doe until after the babies are born and weaned.....I think if we continue to talk about spaying this doe - it is like beating a dead horse. We've already given advice...but it won't be taken.



Sorry Tiny'smom- I didn't realise she had. I was just trying to help- lol maybe I would have been more help if I had actually read the thread thoroughly.

What's the reason Bracon cannot spay Bracon? Sorry I can't find it lol.


----------



## polly (Aug 15, 2007)

i think her mum and dad didn't want her to get her spayed and also Bracon doesn't want to abort the babies either


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh....well I'm sure you'll do whatever you think is best for Bracon, Bracon (lol strange saying the name twice).
It looks like you are doing everything you can- finding homes for the babies etc. so just let us know how everything goes.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2007)

I just wanted to say this - if I came across mean or something - I wasn't trying to be. Honest.

I just know it must be hard for Bracon to read this thread with us all saying, 'Get her spayed" and she knows her parents won't let her do it....

But I was in a hurty when I posted this morning and I think my haste may have come across as being rude or abrupt...I'm sorry!

Peg*


jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Sorry Tiny'smom- I didn't realise she had. I was just trying to help- lol maybe I would have been more help if I had actually read the thread thoroughly.
> 
> What's the reason Bracon cannot spay Bracon? Sorry I can't find it lol.


----------



## ec (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't realize that Bracon's mom and dad are opposed to having her spayed - thank you for the heads-up, Peg.


----------



## Ivory (Aug 16, 2007)

Whoops....I didn't realize that she had said that. I should have paid better attention.

Bracon, good luck with the kits. Sometimes, young new mothers will reabsorb the kittens the first time they conceive. Are you even 100% sure she's pregnant?

I'm sorry that sort of thing happened....it always sucks.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 16, 2007)

No worries Tinysmom  I didn't think you were.

Yeah it must be annoying us saying 'get her spayed' all the time.

Oh can i just ask- how does Bracon know that Bracon is pregnant? For sure I mean? Sozzy I'm utterly clueless when it comes to preggers rabbits.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 20, 2007)

Any updates? Has Bracon had kits yet?


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 20, 2007)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Any updates? Has Bracon had kits yet?



I am thinking the same thing - maybe I'll see if shes on MSN.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hey Guys. Sorry ive not replyed for a bit. Bracon should be having her litter the end of this week/start of next week. Ive not got big hopes or anything and I know the chance of the kits being still born is very high. Im more concerned about her health and that she gets through it all ok. Well we have a date for the spay at the start of October, which is cool, and Warren gets fixed next month, at least I dont have to worry about the whole bonding thing after that as we all no they seem to get on TOO well.*

*Btw just thought Id answer your question, my uncles a vet and we took her in to see him a few weeks ago*



*jcottonl02 wrote:*


> Oh can i just ask- how does Bracon know that Bracon is pregnant? For sure I mean? Sozzy I'm utterly clueless when it comes to preggers rabbits.




~*Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's good to hear that she is doing ok... I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well...


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

Good luck, hope everything goes well!


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 25, 2007)

how is bracon...


----------



## ellissian (Aug 25, 2007)

Everything must be ok, Hannah made a post on her blog today.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Aug 29, 2007)

hows bracon?


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 29, 2007)

*It might be an idea for your uncle to have serious words with your family who seem to think it's a game to allow a young rabbit to breed, risking her life in the process even when you clearly told them not to.

People like that make me so angry - would they leave you in a bedroom with a boyfriend when you were underage? As far as I'm concerned it's exactly the same responsibility they had towards Bracon and they really messed up.

I probably sound harsh but working in a pet shop having idiots phone up every day with "accidentil babies to get rid of" really gets my goat.

Rabbits are not toys. They deserve better than this.

~Bracon~ wrote: *


> *Hey Guys. Sorry ive not replyed for a bit. Bracon should be having her litter the end of this week/start of next week. Ive not got big hopes or anything and I know the chance of the kits being still born is very high. Im more concerned about her health and that she gets through it all ok. Well we have a date for the spay at the start of October, which is cool, and Warren gets fixed next month, at least I dont have to worry about the whole bonding thing after that as we all no they seem to get on TOO well.*
> 
> *Btw just thought Id answer your question, my uncles a vet and we took her in to see him a few weeks ago*
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 29, 2007)

Bracon had a miscarrigea few days ago, Ive not talked about it because I still feel a bit upset. At least I no she'll be ok now and I can get her spayed soon.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 29, 2007)

:hug1I'm sorry about Bracon's babies, but at least know she'll be ok and you still have her.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2007)

We have a member here who had a pregnant rabbit that had a miscarriage - only she wound up with an infection. Please consider having your rabbit checked and put on antibiotics - MsBinky almost lost her rabbit.

Here are the threads about it:

Miscarriage thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26564&forum_id=8

Emergency - later on when rabbit almost died from infection:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27105&forum_id=16

Surgery thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27129&forum_id=16

Please - have Bracon checked out and at least get her on antibiotics. I'd hate to see you go through what MsBinky went through...

Peg*




~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Bracon had a miscarrigea few days ago, Ive not talked about it because I still feel a bit upset. At least I no she'll be ok now and I can get her spayed soon.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tinysmom, she has an apointment for friday


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bracon had a miscarriage...

I am glad to hear that she's got a vet's appointment for Friday. I'll be sending good thoughts her way.

--Dawn


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 29, 2007)

I am so sorry about bracons miscarriage... I hope things will be ok for her... keeping her in my thoughts


----------



## rabb1tmad (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry Bracon lost her babies. I hope you're both ok x


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

I am so sorry. Glad she will go in soon. Major hugs and love headed towards you and that sweet girl.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Bracon.

Atleast now you know she will be okay, and you can get her spayed and never have to worry about this again. Well done for everything you've done and I'm just so glad Bracon is okay.

Good thoughts and hugs your way


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear she lost the kits. 

Did you get her to the vet today to see how she is?


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry about the babies...

I know exactly the feeling. It was a relief to me though because I feared for her life if she would have given birth. Of courseI hadn't thought of infection and though I took her to the vet, nothing was done to prevent it. I am glad that you took her in to get checked. I hope that they gave you something to prevent possible infection. Please make sure to keep a good eye on her. They can go downhill so quickly :?I don't want to see someone else almost lose their baby to this.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 1, 2007)

When you say "miscarriage", do you mean she reabsorbed the fetuses, or did she actually have a miscarriage? Spontaneous abortions in rabbits are quite uncommon and only happen after the 24th day of pregnancy. If she reabsorbed the fetuses, this would happen before/on the 20th day of pregnancy. Reabsorption isn't uncommon.

As far as Bracon dying during the birthing process...she probably would have been okay. Even younger rabbits, as a general rule, can pop 'em out well, not as easily as rabbits of breeding age, but dystocia in rabbits is still uncommon. Really, most of the things people were freaking out about are uncommon if not rare.

But, then again, if Bracon had a true spontaneous abortion, that's quite uncommon. Even more uncommon than dystocia etc. 

However, one thing that _isn't_ uncommon after said spontaneous abortion is infection. But you brought her in so the vet should give you a better idea!

I'd really, really get her spayed as soon as possible. If she isn't septic or borderline septic, or otherwise in need of antibiotics, I'd schedule it for this upcoming week if remotely possible.


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> When you say "miscarriage", do you mean she reabsorbed the fetuses, or did she actually have a miscarriage?





> I'd really, really get her spayed as soon as possible. If she isn't septic or borderline septic, or otherwise in need of antibiotics, I'd schedule it for this upcoming week if remotely possible.


Good point and good info. Not all vets are rabbit savvy on these sorts of things (as Ms. Binky found out recently). If she didnt deliver the kits at her due date, theyre most likely still in her. If they are not removed she will go septic and die. And, as was mentioned, rabbits go downhill very quickly and it usually seems to be whenever the vet isnt around to help. 

Im so sorry you have to go through all this. Let us know if theres any way we can help. Youre doing good by scheduling the spay and neuter


----------



## Ivory (Sep 2, 2007)

Rabbits are just such delicate creatures, and they're so good at hiding septicemia that sometimes you just don't know until they're...dead. Unless you know the little hints for septicemia, which can be so subtle, it can be hard to really tell.

But Bracon brough Bracon into the vet's office, and he should be able to tell. The hallmarks of septicemia are the same, regardless of species, size, color, in tact or not in tact. Even vets not expericenced with rabbits can tell these things, and give a lot of injectible Baytril and gentimicin.

I am honestly questioning if she was ever pregnant at all, or just reabsorbed them in the earlier days. Some people consider reabsorption a miscarriage as well.


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, it is a shame, but at least your Bracon is still ok.


----------

